# First king first time in the gulf



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Met with a couple friends and Launched at Navarre around 6 am. Nate hooked up to a good size king fairly quick . We fought off some remora for a while then Matt hooked up a Spanish and a little later got it yakside but wasn't able to gaff if in time. At this point I'm bummed cause im not catching anything . We decide that we need to head back . Man was that easier said then done!! On the way back we get another Spanish and a couple Bonita. 

Matt gets another remora as I'm laughing at it him my drag starts going off... Its game time after fighting the fish for a little bit I get him on the yak. Not a very big king but it was my first and I was happy . Nate had to show off one last time and gets another nice king. 

None us us 3 had fished the gulf in yak but overall we had a good time and got some fish.

Took us over two hours to get back on land we will plan our trip better if we go again !!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very Nice Ox glad you finally got to go!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Acevedo thank you so much for letting me borrow your kayak!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pics


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job Oscar! Was gonna try for my first today but was choppy and windblown as hell. Glad to hear u made it out


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job Oscar glad you got out


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Very cool! That's a nice size King. Only been getting Spanish lately


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks fellas I wish I had more time to fish with everyone.

: (


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man a stiff NE wind for your first time out in the Gulf, HARDCORE.

Good seeing you out there, hopefully we can get out there before you move especially now that I have that Revo.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

That would be awesome Jd sorry if we messed up ur fishing when we went to say hi .
That orange revo is sweet


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice. It was tough out there today. We went out about 3 miles, then that wind kicked up. Made for a tough ride back.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ginzu I feel a lot better now I figured it was like that in the gulf every time . I feel better knowing that even the hobbies took some work to get back.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

yes sir,

Goodjob oscar,

sounds like a fun time.. wish I coud of been there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nah, I normally don't even launch in conditions like that, but with the storm coming I knew it would be awhile before we could get back out again. Makes me nervous being out that far in slop like that considering everything I've broken on my mirage. Imagine paddling a PA in that crap for a couple miles.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang good point ! I have a lot to learn when it comes to picking days to head out. At least I know what my limits are today was pretty close to them! 

Have you ever fished in Cali 
Ginzu?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> That would be awesome Jd sorry if we messed up ur fishing when we went to say hi .
> That orange revo is sweet


No problem man, you didnt mess us up, I just saw a gaggle of yakkers coming my way so we just drifted off my spot...you know...just in case. I dont mind taking friends to it but wouldnt be thrilled with people rolling up like that, lol.



Ginzu said:


> Nah, I normally don't even launch in conditions like that, but with the storm coming I knew it would be awhile before we could get back out again. Makes me nervous being out that far in slop like that considering everything I've broken on my mirage. Imagine paddling a PA in that crap for a couple miles.


Dude I thought about that all day, I cant believe yall went out that far. It got down right nasty around eleven and the guy I took out rolled in the surf.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Only from the shore in Monterey Bay. Incredible variety of fish, and some that will eat your lunch. Rock Cod, Cabezon, Ling Cod. There were huge seasonal runs of anchovies, squid, mackerel and Steelhead up there. There was ALWAYS something to catch. Not to mention the rock crabs and abalone.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice ox I went out there at about 7 this morning and it was already to rough for my liking so I headed right back in had a good run on the way in but no hook up its real nice on certain days though.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Was out with Ox today, and lost my first king at the boat trying to gaff it. Bummer. Did get my first Spanish today though. Definitely had fun and will be back out. Paddling that OK Scrambler was too much though, I'm renting a Hobie next time!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont gaff kings. Its easer to tire them out and grab them by the tail.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

JD I do too, until I buy another gaff. Lost the gaff sometime between my first and second kings, the fourth I decided to keep. Thought I had him tired, grabbed his tail and he went nuts. I'll stick to giving them the steel lol


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice catch. As for gaff or no gaff I like to gaff them so I can control the head and the teeth.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive caught countless kings and I dont think ONE has ever thrashed around the kayak once brought on board. Plus I dont keep those nasty things so no sense in gaffing them though most all die anyhow unfortunately. Mahi, now that is a different beast all together, they go ape until dead. Death from me usually comes from slamming their head on the side of the kayak or bashing it in with the end of the gaff.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome job oscar! Glad you could experience the great gulf fishing we have around here.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Brandon I hope to get a couple trips in before I leave !


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

nice fish!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job dude! Brings a tear to my eye seeing my old yak out there killing some fish!

Alex


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha it was rough the yak did great
thanks Alex


----------

